# Men Who Look Like Kenny Rogers



## Old Hipster (Nov 8, 2013)

This is hands down, put them down, right now! my favorite website. Just the idea of it was sheer genius.

Men Who Look Like Kenny Rogers


----------



## TICA (Nov 8, 2013)

Kenny Rogers doesn't even look like Kenny Rogers anymore.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 8, 2013)

TICA said:


> Kenny Rogers doesn't even look like Kenny Rogers anymore.....


LOL, yeah he can't even be on the website anymore! 




What is it with some celebrities, they have so much work done on their faces they barely look human anymore, let alone like themselves.

Old people aren't suppose to have skin as tight as china dolls.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 8, 2013)

Creepy.  Never cared much for him, anyway.


----------



## Anne (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, I got his cornbread recipe, anyway...similar to ours, except we add jalapeno.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2013)

Doesn't _everyone_ know a guy who looks like Kenny Rogers?  ..lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2013)

This is silly - _nobody_ looks like him.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

I loved the guy growing up and thought he was very appealing, but about 5 yrs or so ago he pulled a Bruce Jenner.  It would really put me over the edge if I paid as much money as the two of them did and the changes are laughable.  They both look ridiculous.


----------

